# Japan Forum > All Things Japanese >  Little questions. In Tokio, are the parks open at night and illuminated?

## dionys

Hello,

my name is Andreas and next year a dream comes true. For 2 weeks I will spend my vacation in Tokyo^.^

But about one thing, unfortunately, I am a bit confused.
Because here you can read, that many parks in tokyo seems to have open at night.

wa-pedia.../japan-guide/tokyo_parks_garden.shtml

On the other hand, however, you can read on another website, that 
many large parks seems to be closed at night, including YOYOGI PARK in Shinjuku.
----------------------------------
*Hours*

Many large parks in Tokyo are closed in the evenings. Yoyogi park is no exception:
Summer Hours: 5:00 to 20:00 (May to September)Winter Hours: 5:00 to 17:00 (October to April)
There are no admission fees or closed days.

----------------------------------
But which information is true and if these parks are indeed open at night, are there lights, which are lines the walkway?

I would be so thankful, if somebody could help me to bring light into this darkness;)

Andreas

----------

